# 3 embies put ack what happened?



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

I know therre are many more options but the poll only gave 5. Plese give as much inf as you can. 
Thanks
armi
x


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

i put  3 back first time and had a chem pg, On my second attempt at ED I put 3 back and got twins


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi

I had 3 put back on fresh attempts 4, 5 and 6, I got 1 chemical (attempt 4) and 2 BFNs

xxx


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

My bet is that most of the twins/ triplets come from donor. Will be interested to see!!!


----------



## lizziek (Feb 23, 2006)

I live in Italy where it's common practice to put back three (until a recent change in the law they could only try to fertilise three eggs and any embryos produced- no matter how poor the quality- had to be transferred). Of the four cycles I had with 3 embroys, my scores were 2 x BFNs  and 2xBFPs with singletons (both ending in MMC).

Hope that helps.

Liz x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Thanks Lizzie for your response.  I am so sorry for your two losses and for your BFN!!  
Brown owl congrats on your double trouvble. 

Nix thanks for your response. So sorry.  

It really is such a big decision to make.


----------



## teresal (May 2, 2009)

i had 3 put back DSIVF and got a bfp and am 7 weeks now, have scan tomorrow to find out how many  

teresa xx


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Teresa let us know tomorrow. What news would you like  (secretly) tomorrow?


----------



## teresal (May 2, 2009)

i really don't mind, two would be good then i wouldn't ever think about doing ivf again but honestly will be happy with whatever we get as long as it/they are alright, not sure if i could cope with 3 or more at once  

will let you know how it goes

teresa xx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Congrats Teresa!  Sending you LOADS of  and  and  for your scan tomoz!  

xxx


----------



## teresal (May 2, 2009)

thanks ladies  

teresa xx


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

So you can respond for each treatment. Any suggestions for modifying the poll?


----------



## teresal (May 2, 2009)

hi

just a quick update, had first scan today and we are having the 1, seen and heart the heartbeat and all is well

teresa xx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

YAAAY Teresa!!!        It's def a happy Christmas for you and DH! 

Armi, maybe you could change it slightly to take chemical pregs and/or miscarriages into account? Unless you weren't bothered about those stats of course...?
xxx


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Well done Teresa 

Thanks Nix for advice..now that could make loads of options..let me think on it. (Or you could change it for me)


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I've had 3 put back twice, 1st time mc and this time i am 11 weeks pregnant with singleton so keeping everything crossed. Hope this helps the poll


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

crikeys Michelle ....stick little embie stick. Anyway at 11 weeks you are off to a good start.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks Armi, i feel very blessed


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

mich were those 18 yrs TTC with 1 partner??


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Yes 18 years with same partner, but not all of them in tx.  Years ago the process was so slow, we are lucky now that waiting lists are less than they used to be


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Michelle so what are you hoping for boy or a girl?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

As long as the baby is healthy i don't mind.  Are you in tx at the moment Armi


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

armi said:


> Well done Teresa
> 
> Thanks Nix for advice..now that could make loads of options..let me think on it. (Or you could change it for me)


Hi hon

sorry I can't cos I'm not the mod on this board 

Congrats to you Michelle, nearly at that all-important 12 week  I think you're in for a VERY happy Christmas          

Love to all!

xxx


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks Nix i hope so, i have my scan next week and i am worried but i suppose everyone does


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Yep I start d/r christmas eve.

Mich it s natural to worry about the first scan...but just look at each little hrdle you have overcome. You responded well to drugs, you were a good little hen, the boys bits and the girls bits did their bit, they stuck so you got your  . So when you look at it like that you have already jumped lots of hurdles and this is just another one. You will be fine!!1


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi ladies I had my first attempt with 3 embies  a week after my 21st birthday which resulted in a BFN the second time they talked me into only having 2 put back as I definately was going to get pregnant- BFN  so third time I went back to 3 embies and got twins although there was a third sac there so it obviously tried 
Now Im 36 I can only have 2 which is quite annoying 
xxxxxxx


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

isobel   so sorry about your terrible experiences.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks honey, Im getting there but it's a struggle some days 

Good luck for this tx and I hope you get a 2010 baby


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Isobe thanks and I hope you have a 2010 baby as well.


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi there,

Had 3 put back twice on DEIVF - first time BFP but m/c, second time all three took but lost one in week 7 - now awaiting my twins .

xx


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Have just modified so feel free to vote again if you want.


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

dunnit  
xxx


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

I feel a bit of a noob- knew there were lots of triplets around and didn't consider a egg splitting.  What have I been doing on these bards for the last 2 years  Have I learnt nothing?


----------



## Sidsgirl (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi Armi, my last IVF using OE was my sixth attempt and was to be our last as having 5 mc's beforehand it had all become too much to bear.

I had just turned 40 so we decided to give it our best shot and go for putting back 3 blastocysts.
At my 7 week scan they told  me they had found 3 sacs and 3 heartbeats, we were over the moon.
At my 11 week scan the Dr went very quiet and told us he had found another heartbeat one egg had split. So i was expecting Quads i was still over the moon.

We were refferred to prof Nicoliades from the Fetal Medical Centre who advised us to have a reduction as he felt 90% if i didn't i would loose all 4 babies due to my small frame and miscarriage history. We had to loose the identical twins there was no choice given and we had 5 mins to make the decision as the procedure had to be done the next day. I can honestly say that was one of the worst days of my life the other was the next day when we lost our identical twin boys.

To this day i still cry for what i done, the guilt is immense and on some days overpowering. I don't think i will ever get over it, yes i have my beautiful twin girls that mean the world to us but when i am alone and no one can see i really still struggle to cope with what happened.

Think very hard about all the possibilities and how you would cope in the worst case scenario. It is a very hard decision which only you can make and i so wish you all the best to get the outcome you want.

Love Carmela x


PS Don't forget all 3 eggs could split, very unlikely but possible


----------



## paw (Feb 15, 2008)

on my third IVF attempt i had 3 embryos put put back and became pregnant with triplets.  I sadly lost one at 7 weeks but now have two beautiful 7 month year old twin girls.

x


----------



## Chance (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi armi,

I had 3 frozen donor embryos popped in, and very happy to say that all 3 snuggled in.

Chance xx


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Thanks girls for your response. Carmela thank you for your personal response. I was thinking about reduction this morning and I just could not imagine. At the end of the day you really do need to listen to you consultants- so try not to blame yourself.      

This poll is doing my head in....the results are not pointing any one thing out. 
Thanks again for your responses.


----------

